# 5 Pompanos and 1 Flounder with a Shark Bite



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Got to the beach this morning hoping to avoid the rain. It was not to be. Wasn't set up long and the pop up showers got us a few times. Surf was already rough. We noticed that there was a lot of June grass in the water. We thought it would be a problem but it was more of a nuisance, cleaning our lines off when we reeled in a fish or to check bait. We caught our first pompano within the first 30 minutes of setting up. The next one came as quickly as the first one did. Then looked up again and my rod was bent over, thinking wow what a big fish. Barely got there before I almost lost the whole rig. I grabbed it and set the hook. Reeled in a nice flounder ... except it had been almost bit clean in two. Remainder of the leader was gone also. I think I actually had hooked a shark when he was in the process of trying to get the flounder, but he severed the leader. Finally got nice and sunny. Thankfully catfish were not as bad as the previous trip. Got a few lady fish. Then got pomps 3 and 4. Had a long rest period before we got #5 after lunch. Everything caught on fresh sand fleas. They are still very abundant. Finished the day with 5 pompanos, 2 lady fish, 11 catfish, 1 flounder cut in two and at least 25 pounds of June grass. Thanks JC.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice bunch of pomps there FFP !


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Great work. Tough luck on the Flounder


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Which beach? Ft pickens?


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

saltwater_cowboy said:


> Which beach? Ft pickens?



Gulf Shores area.


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

I tried ft Pickens. Way too much grass...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats on the meat!

I have never seen as many sandfleas as I have this year.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice mess of fish.
Sand fleas were non-existent back in April.


----------



## Jeff5689 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like a great day to me! Also, all of those snaffles look nice and healthy!


----------



## fishing from the surf (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice pomps! Unfortunately, you have to share with the tax man occasionally.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome report!


----------

